# Jetta Not Reving Up When Started



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

ok 1st off i want to say this is my 1st post but i've been lurking around the vortex for sometime now! It's a great sorce of info. I purchased a 07 jetta auto last year and everytime i start it up it used to rev up to like 1500 rpms or so for a bit to warm up. i live in wisconsin and its been getting colder latley and i noticed that sometimes it does not rev up anymore it just goes to normal idle. i just had the oil changed at VW this week and told them about it they ran the computer for codes but found nothing and of course the car wasnt doing it when i had it there(not the 1st time this has happen I think they think I'm crazy). well its about 19 degrees out not with the windchill and i notice its not reving up again...the car is bone stock and there is no engine light on. so basicially i'm looking for any insight into what this could be and why it stopped doing this or if it was supposed to in the 1st place.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

I have an 07 and it never revved near 1500 on a cold start. It was more like 1100 that settles down to 700. Can you tell us what your idle does exactly on a cold morning 1st start? Where it begins and where it ends up?


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (dumbassmozart)*

i cant tell you what exactly it reved to when it was a cold start before. it could have been around 1100 but seems like it was a bit higher. i'll ask my girlfriend if she remembers in the morning. I'll go outside and start it now and see what the temp is and how it revs. my guess is its somewhere around 25 degrees out right now, and post that. like i said i'm not positive on what it reved up to but i know it was substanatially more than what it does now, and its been alternating between the way it used to rev (high) and just starting and going right to normal idle. I'm going to call VW tommrow and make a app. but i would like to have some idea of what it could be at the start otherwise i just sit there for hours waiting for them to figure it out (most of the time they figure nothing out).


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (dumbassmozart)*

ok just went and started it. its 27 degrees out with like 10 mph winds and its 2 am. the car has 34.000 miles on it. it reved right up to almost 1600 rpms right away then went down to 1500 for about 10 seconds then went down to 1100 for a little bit then to 700 where it was idleing. which is what it will normally do since i've had it. but latley and just randomly it will start and just got right to 700 even on cold overnight starts, then go back to reving high again after a while. Of course when i bring it into get looked at they say nothings wrong and they cant get it to "recreate the problem" as they like to call it.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

Hmm I was living in Maine last winter and my car never did what you described, even on 0 degree mornings. I wouldnt get too nervous though, it doesnt sound like a dangerous problem. Just always let it warm up before you push the engine hard.


----------



## bluegraph (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

I've noticed the same in my car before. It seems like sometimes when it's really cold out, it doesn't run the secondary air intake. I asked the dealer, and they claim it's normal. It hasn't been that cold here yet in PA, so I haven't run across it recently.


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

My car does the same. It's weird but normal. I guess it's better to rev as low as possible when it's really cold. At least for a minute or so.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

my car does this too. not a problem.


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (chilipad)*

i dont know correct me if i'm wrong but it seems that every car i've ever owned (including a 97 jetta) reved high on cold mornings not lower. its always been consistant in reving high on start up and now it isn't, and it only does this sporadically. i dont know i still have a big chunk of warrenty left but if there is actually something wrong i'd rather find out sooner than later.


----------



## wackrunner87 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

My '08 Jetta does the same. When it is warm out is revs up normally and then slows down. When it is anything below 40 it just starts and goes to a very low idle almost immediately. I thought it was really odd. My old nissan was the exact opposite.


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (wackrunner87)*

haha alright... i dunno i thought maybe i was just going crazy or something. thanks guys.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

mine does it too man not to worry at all 

let me rephrase use to do it when i first got the car 2 years ago freaked me out but hasn't done in in idk how long but its normal


_Modified by illblood at 11:18 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

i don't want to freak you out again but my 08 jetta has never just went right down to idle on cold start up.
this is my second winter with the car and literally every single time the motor is cold it goes to 1500-1600 then slowly drops down to idle around 650-700. this has happened all throughout the year BTW, it really never seems to change.


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (MKVJET08)*

thatd exactly the way mine was it was ALWAYS consistant in reving high and now once in a while i start it and it only goes to 700...no warm up period. i thought i read on here somewhere that it revs that high to warm up the catilic converter to pass emmisions? i dunno tho it coulda been some other website.


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

this is the second winter i've had this car too and its never done this till recently.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

My 2005 Rabbit 2.5 has had a very high idle since new. 
I have found that in the warmer months over 32F/0C and the car has not been started for 8 hrs or more it will idle fast 1500-1600 RPM.
Then it will slowly drop to normal idle after 15 to 20 seconds.
When the outside temp. is below 32F it will not fast idle starts and idles at 750-800 RPM. 
Anyone know if this is "normal" seems like it would be hard on the engine revving to 1500 RPM cold.


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (tagsvags)*

pretty much what i've been trying to find out since i started the post...


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I hope someone on the Vortex can say if this is done to get the cat. warmed up quickly and is normal or is there a problem??


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

its noting relax guys


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

It is normal. The car idles high during certain outside temps to get the cat warmed up quickly for emmision purposes.
If it is below a certain temp, it won't do it as quickly heating the cat from the lower temp can potentially damage it.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

no, its because when the temp falls below 32 it doesnt rev it up to pre heat the cat, the colder temps of the block (engine) and then the sudden heating of it by reving it would cause premature wear and tear for no reason.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*

to be honest it sounds normal. my 07 rabbit in the cold when i start stays at 800 rpm and then falls to 650 rpm now and last year during winter. so it just sounds like normal operation to me.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't worry at all. My 07 Jetta 2.5 revs to about 1500 RPM when it's above 40 degrees outside for about 30 seconds or so then calms down. When it's colder than that, it immediately goes to normal idle speed. My 07 Rabbit did this as well. If I shift into first and get going before the revs come down, the engine automatically will come out of the high rev mode it was in. 
- Jeremy.


_Modified by jtrujillo86 at 11:47 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07salsajetta* »_thatd exactly the way mine was it was ALWAYS consistant in reving high and now once in a while i start it and it only goes to 700...no warm up period. i thought i read on here somewhere that it revs that high to warm up the catilic converter to pass emmisions? i dunno tho it coulda been some other website.

This is correct. The oxygen sensors don't work until the vehicle warms up, so when it's not too cold out, the revs to warm up the cat faster. When it's too cold out (below 40 degrees), it would take too much fuel to warm the cat up. That's why it's best, even in cold temps, to not let your car idle longer than 20-30 seconds. It uses more fuel and takes longer to warm up than if you just get moving. However, don't rev the engine higher than 3000 RPM until its at normal operating temp.
- Jeremy.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07salsajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07salsajetta* »_ok 1st off i want to say this is my 1st post but i've been lurking around the vortex for sometime now! It's a great sorce of info. I purchased a 07 jetta auto last year and everytime i start it up it used to rev up to like 1500 rpms or so for a bit to warm up. i live in wisconsin and its been getting colder latley and i noticed that sometimes it does not rev up anymore it just goes to normal idle. i just had the oil changed at VW this week and told them about it they ran the computer for codes but found nothing and of course the car wasnt doing it when i had it there(not the 1st time this has happen I think they think I'm crazy). well its about 19 degrees out not with the windchill and i notice its not reving up again...the car is bone stock and there is no engine light on. so basicially i'm looking for any insight into what this could be and why it stopped doing this or if it was supposed to in the 1st place. 

Firstly, welcome to the forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is happening to your car is normal








My car actually revs to 1700rpm for a few secs then go down to 900rpm, then eventually goes down to 750ish
The car does this to warm up the cat 
However, if it gets TOO cold, it skips this step and goes straight to idle. 
This is to prevent potential damage from heating up too quickly from too cold of a temperature. 
Also remember not to drive the engine to hard until it fully warms up!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_
This is correct. The oxygen sensors don't work until the vehicle warms up, so when it's not too cold out, the revs to warm up the cat faster. When it's too cold out (below 40 degrees), it would take too much fuel to warm the cat up. That's why it's best, even in cold temps, to not let your car idle longer than 20-30 seconds. It uses more fuel and takes longer to warm up than if you just get moving. However, don't rev the engine higher than 3000 RPM until its at normal operating temp.
- Jeremy.

actually i dont rev my engine past 2000rpm until it warms up!
(in cold weather)


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
actually i dont rev my engine past 2000rpm until it warms up!
(in cold weather)

Probably great advice. However, with the 2.5, I find it hard to even get the car rolling below 2000 RPM








- Jeremy.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt 
mine did that today only does it when its below 40degrees so dont worry kids everting is nomal just dont step on it and let it sit for at least 45 secs before you drive it


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_i don't want to freak you out again but my 08 jetta has never just went right down to idle on cold start up.
this is my second winter with the car and literally every single time the motor is cold it goes to 1500-1600 then slowly drops down to idle around 650-700. this has happened all throughout the year BTW, it really never seems to change.

EDIT: yeah, i guess i dont pay enough attention, it was REALLY cold this morning and it dropped right to idle. ooops


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (MKVJET08)*

really the only reason the motor revs after start up is to build oil pressure and after about the first minute you can go jump the **** out of your car it doesnt really matter. that kid saying that he doesnt rev past 2000 rpm i suppose why his motor revs after startup and he can rev past that and not hurt his motor. hell actually notice a litlle bit more pull if he gets on it because you actually get more power with a colder engine since the air going into the motor is colder. the only thing you would notice is that you smell a gas smell because the cat isnt warmed up. so if your motor isnt warm after the first minute of operation, go ahead and put the pedal to the metal and see how hard your car pulls. thanks and come again.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_really the only reason the motor revs after start up is to build oil pressure and after about the first minute you can go jump the **** out of your car it doesnt really matter. that kid saying that he doesnt rev past 2000 rpm i suppose why his motor revs after startup and he can rev past that and not hurt his motor. hell actually notice a litlle bit more pull if he gets on it because you actually get more power with a colder engine since the air going into the motor is colder. the only thing you would notice is that you smell a gas smell because the cat isnt warmed up. so if your motor isnt warm after the first minute of operation, go ahead and put the pedal to the metal and see how hard your car pulls. thanks and come again.









No
over revving the motor before it is at normal operating temperature can cause premature wear on parts and there is a much better possibility of breaking those parts of the motor, not to mention that the tranny is cold and is not ready to be beaten on either, giving a better chance of also prematurely wearing out and the possibility of chipping a gear in the tranny.
sure your car might be a little faster when your motor is still frozen, but its not worth the risks.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_really the only reason the motor revs after start up is to build oil pressure and after about the first minute you can go jump the **** out of your car it doesnt really matter. that kid saying that he doesnt rev past 2000 rpm i suppose why his motor revs after startup and he can rev past that and not hurt his motor. hell actually notice a litlle bit more pull if he gets on it because you actually get more power with a colder engine since the air going into the motor is colder. the only thing you would notice is that you smell a gas smell because the cat isnt warmed up. so if your motor isnt warm after the first minute of operation, go ahead and put the pedal to the metal and see how hard your car pulls. thanks and come again.

I hope to god no one is stupid enough to listen to your rubbish.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (pezzy84)*

sad thing is people do, lack of common sense


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (illblood)*

to be honest how can that cause premature wear? because after startup where the most wear is actually put on the motor you have oil pressure and oil running threw the oil galleies. plus over revving i believe is considered past red line
plus in several instances i have gone out and started my rabbit up and let it "warm up" on a cold morning of let me say 40 degrees f. and come back 20 minutes later and the temp gauge doesnt even read 120 degrees yet. so in that case your telling me that my engine isnt at operating temp after sitting for 20 minutes. 



_Modified by 07bunny at 9:49 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_really the only reason the motor revs after start up is to build oil pressure and after about the first minute you can go jump the **** out of your car it doesnt really matter. that kid saying that he doesnt rev past 2000 rpm i suppose why his motor revs after startup and he can rev past that and not hurt his motor. hell actually notice a litlle bit more pull if he gets on it because you actually get more power with a colder engine since the air going into the motor is colder. the only thing you would notice is that you smell a gas smell because the cat isnt warmed up. so if your motor isnt warm after the first minute of operation, go ahead and put the pedal to the metal and see how hard your car pulls. thanks and come again.

LOL
I dont usually pick on noobs but this changes when a noob tries to pick on ME. 
Firstly, I'm not a kid. This isnt Highschool buddy, its a public forum. There ARE alot of older and MUCH wiser people not to mention more experienced people than you. 
Secondly, you are 100% wrong in your post. Not one thing you said was right. 
The car is NOT faster when the engine is cold. The oil is not warmed up yet. The transmission is not warmed up yet (yes that counts as well!). You risk fking up your engine (AND tranny!) if you DONT let it warm up before driving it hard. Whatever car youre driving, I'm sure it hates you and goes (wtf??) everytime you mash it and its not warmed up. 
and thank you *MKVJET08* for going into detail about what would happen. 

_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_to be honest how can that cause premature wear? because after startup where the most wear is actually put on the motor you have oil pressure and oil running threw the oil galleies. plus over revving i believe is considered past red line
plus in several instances i have gone out and started my rabbit up and let it "warm up" on a cold morning of let me say 40 degrees f. and come back 20 minutes later and the temp gauge doesnt even read 120 degrees yet. so in that case your telling me that my engine isnt at operating temp after sitting for 20 minutes. 

Wow and you want to be a mechanic. 
Listen. Leaving your engine running for 20 minutes is NOT going to get your car warmed up. That is the WRONG thing to do. You are just wasting gas like that, and your transmission wont get warmed up even if your engine does. 
Ideally, best way to warm up your car for driving in cold weather is to:
_Start_
Leave it running for about 30-60seconds (Depending on severity of cold)
Rev if you have to (sometimes I do) I hold the revs at 1200rpm and slowly build up to 2000rpm before driving for first time. This is for 23 degrees or lower.
Put it in gear and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While you are driving it, I would advise you (and everyone else) not to drive it hard and not to rev past a certain rpm until the engine is closer to normal operating temperatures. 
I understand that max rev @ 2000rpm is a bit hard to do... its hard for me too. I guess I should have said my MAX is 2500rpm but I rarely go there unless I'm stopped on a hill and I cant/shouldnt get out of 1st yet. 
But on flat ground 2000rpm in 1st and 2nd gear means a slow start and it might piss people off but then again my car is usually more reliable than theirs (knock on wood) and its good to drive conservatively until it warms up. 
07bunny, you asked how can there be premature wear if the engine is not at operating temps.
I'm not sure if you took any engineering classes, but if you ever took mechanics, or fluid mechanics than you should know. Most things (including the human body) has a normal operating temperature range where it is the most efficient. If that machine (including the human body) is not at that temperature, than things will break or mess up or not work as efficiently. But most people dont need to take a class to know that. 
You mentioned that most wear is when the oil is running through the engine... actually it is the opposite. In extreme cold weather, the oil is not as fluid as it is in warmer weather. That means the oil is not efficiently running through the motor. That means some parts in the motor are not getting oil quickly, meaning they wont be well lubricated, meaning more friction, meaning more wear. Revving to high rpms would mean ever MORE wear due to more friction. 
Once the oil in the motor gets to operating temperature, you will be able to rev all you want. 
Another thing you mentioned is about over-revving. Yes, over-revving means revving past redline. But it can also mean revving higher than the "safe rpm" of the engine *at the current moment.* The redline in the tachometer is there and was calculated for a WARMED UP engine. One must remember that. 
One thing i like about the E92 BMW M3 is that the redline changes as the engine warms up. I just wish that all cars had this, not just the M3. But most people are smart enough not to rev that high on a cold engine. 
But even on the new M3 which changes the redline as it warms up, I wouldnt trust revving to that current redline... for example: If you start it on a cold day, the redline would be set at 4500rpm.... I would NOT rev to 4500rpm just because I can








Once it warms up it changes to 8400rpm








All this talk makes me wanna rev my engine. BUT I will wait until it warms up first.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (mujjuman)*

alright believe what you want. don't really care.
but your talking about oil not being as fluid in colder weather as it is in warmer. then that must mean the oil viscosity really doesn't make a difference. the 5 in the weight oil we are supposed to use is in cold weather and the 40 stands for the weight for when it gets up to temp. and i didn't say that oil running threw the oil galley's cause the most wear. i said that the most wear is at start up.
a engine is actually makes more power when the cylinder is colder because then the air entering the cylinder is still cold. the colder the air the more dense it is causing in more power. right, isnt that why people put cold air intakes on their car causing in more power.
leaving your engine running for 10-20 minutes your engine actually gets warmed up seeing that its warmer then when it started up. plus since i got an ecu flash and exhaust it gets up to temp.
now if you were to be talking about a diesel engine then yes i would agree you get the most power when the engine is the hottest.
after start up oil in the transmission slings around in the case so the trans isn't bad off. which means the gears would have a coat of oil or "grease" which vw calls it.


_Modified by 07bunny at 4:18 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_alright believe what you want. dont really care.
but your talking about oil not being as fluid in colder weather as it is in warmer. then that must mean the oil viscosity really doesnt make a difference. the 5 in the weight oil we are supposed to use is in cold weather and the 40 stands for the weight for when it gets up to temp. and i didnt say that oil running threw the oil gallies cause the most wear. i said that the most wear is at start up.
a engine is actually makes more power when the cylinder is colder because then the air entering the cylinder is still cold. the colder the air the more dense it is causing in more power. right, isnt that why people put cold air intakes on their car causing in more power.
leaving your engine running for 10-20 minutes your engine actually getts warmed up seeing that its warmer then when it started up. plus since i got an ecu flash and exhaust it gets up to temp.
now if you were to be talking about a diesel engine then yes i would agree you get the most power when the engine is the hottest.
after start up oil in the transmission slings around in the case so the trans isnt bad off. which means the gears would have a coat of oil or "grease" which vw calls it.


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (mujjuman)*

what? what to do have to say about that!


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*

what does that mean, what you just wrote??
proper English much???


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (illblood)*

no dont really care about proper english when its not for something important but since you cant read it ill fix it.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*

That was to save your post just incase you decide to change it. 
Dude, you cant argue this...
You should not drive your car hard until the engine warms up.
Usually the transmission warms up at the same time as the engine. 
Warm up times are different for different ambient temperatures. 
I personally dont care if you drive your car hard while the engine is still cold.
I was saying all that for your own good. I feel worse for the car than I do for you, even though the car doesnt have any feelings and you do. 
It saddens me to see cars driven poorly, especially nice cars.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

mommy and daddy bought it so who cares ha


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, 07Bunny just got PWNED!
- Jeremy.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Not Reving Up When Started (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_alright believe what you want. don't really care.
*you must care if you took the time to write this.*
but your talking about oil not being as fluid in colder weather as it is in warmer. then that must mean the oil viscosity really doesn't make a difference. the 5 in the weight oil we are supposed to use is in cold weather and the 40 stands for the weight for when it gets up to temp. and i didn't say that oil running threw the oil galley's cause the most wear. i said that the most wear is at start up.
*yes, the most wear is at start-up, and continues to wear excessively until the motor is at normal operating temp, hence the reason it is called normal operating temp, hence the reason why you shouldn't drive like a **** until it reaches it.*
a engine is actually makes more power when the cylinder is colder because then the air entering the cylinder is still cold. the colder the air the more dense it is causing in more power. right, isnt that why people put cold air intakes on their car causing in more power.
*sure, but at what price? is it worth it to you to screw your motor for a few minutes of that extra power? i actually like MY car that I busted MY a$$ to get, maybe you don't.* 
leaving your engine running for 10-20 minutes your engine actually gets warmed up seeing that its warmer then when it started up. 
*yes, its warming up, duh. but it isnt fully warmed up after 20 minutes, and theres no point in waiting, just don't drive it like a douche until its warmed up*
plus since i got an ecu flash and exhaust it gets up to temp.
*yeah, that doesn't warm up your car faster, at least not enough to justify revving the hell out of your car when its still cold*
now if you were to be talking about a diesel engine then yes i would agree you get the most power when the engine is the hottest.
after start up oil in the transmission slings around in the case so the trans isn't bad off. which means the gears would have a coat of oil or "grease" which vw calls it.












_Modified by MKVJET08 at 9:35 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_mommy and daddy bought it so who cares ha

It doesnt matter if mom and dad bought it honestly, just drive the car well. 
This thread started out innocent, but sadly it will def get a http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif atleast.... 
I'm leaving now, to prevent getting banned/points taken off. 
I dont believe I did anything wrong but ultimately that is up to the mod to decide.


_Modified by mujjuman at 9:38 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

fahq it dont care just as long as you change oil at least every 5k or 10k if you beleive the dealer. as long as you change the oil youll be fine. im done arguing. and to the guy who said i got owned. blow it out your assssss. i do know what im talkin about and dont ever call me stupid because you dont even no me. really this forum should be to help out others and if someone is wrong fahq it just say no and then say your answer. dont call someone stupid or say its rubbish just lightly say that they are wrong. check you later. peace out.


----------



## 07salsajetta (Nov 10, 2008)

AHHHH!!! I've Created A Monster!! Or at least one heck of a first thread!! I think i'll go with my instinct on this one and just be nice to my car. its a V.E. Jetta... not a hot rod!!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_fahq it dont care just as long as you change oil at least every 5k or 10k if you beleive the dealer. as long as you change the oil youll be fine. im done arguing. and to the guy who said i got owned. blow it out your assssss. i do know what im talkin about and *dont ever call me stupid because you dont even no me*. really this forum should be to help out others and if someone is wrong fahq it just say no and then say your answer. dont call someone stupid or say its rubbish just lightly say that they are wrong. check you later. peace out.









oh no another internet sh*t talker! and you should go back and re-read this thread, when you made your first post full of crap i simply said no, and told you why you were wrong. then this monster (way to go 07salsajetta







) came out of nowhere, then got his feelings hurt... on the internet.
seriously dude, just cool off and start new. and only state facts when you are sure they are right, otherwise you will get your ass chewed out, thats just how it is here in the vortex. take it or leave it


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_








oh no another internet sh*t talker! and you should go back and re-read this thread, when you made your first post full of crap i simply said no, and told you why you were wrong. then this monster (way to go 07salsajetta







) came out of nowhere, then got his feelings hurt... on the internet.
seriously dude, just cool off and start new. and only state facts when you are sure they are right, otherwise you will get your ass chewed out, thats just how it is here in the vortex. take it or leave it

Lets send Mr. "no" it all to Munich to tell the BMW engineers that their variable redline is a farce. I trust that his advanced grammar will be enough to get them to remove it from the M cars.


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (pezzy84)*

Oh and back on topic.
At freezing temps and below (rarely seen here in FL) my Jetta does not go into fast idle and the air injection pump does not run. From what I understand its because the possibility of ice buildup in the air injection pump. Its a nice change from the typical exhaust rattling off startup sequence.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (pezzy84)*

Haha the idle is so high on normal startups that people think I'm revving on purpose or that my car is messed up.


----------

